# Sneaking a peek



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello, long time no see! I just thought I'd take a sneaky look back at the forum and see what's going on and let you see some up to date pics of Rosie - I think you might be surprised at one of them!

Rosie a couple of weeks ago:










Rosie after her adult coat kicked in and she got matted beyond belief, so we took her off to the groomers:










And Rosie being nosy yesterday:










We got told off by the groomers - she was so matted. I am quite liking the new look though, even though she's lost the red tone as I thought she might. It's still there on her face though. And you can see a lot more grey now! What an old lady at 9 months.

Anyway, I hope everyone's doing well and I'll be back for more once I've got my exam out of the way next month.

Love 

Louise and Rosie x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

she is still a bonny wee lass, i do like the sort body but they should have saved her legs and kept them just a little bit longer. how did she get on at the kennels ?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

What a slim girl! Lol. I remember when Rufus's adult coat came through too .... we also got a telling off by his groomer and by golly she's a fearsome woman! She was world champion groomer a few years running. I've felt the need to take her chocolates on a couple of occasions. Well I'm going to learn how to do it myself in October. The course is booked and paid for. Watch out Rufus and Basil 

We've missed you Louise. Thanks for the update on beautiful Rosie. 

Karen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

yippy you are back .. you have been missed xxx

I was only thinking about you last night  ... Rosie Posie looks fit and lean ..  still stunning 

I was reminiscing about when I first joined the forum and who were the people on here then ... I realised (Lia) Parapluie has disappeared?? 

I am just so pleased you are back xxx only want you for your cakes lol oh and your cockapoo


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, thanks, guys. I have missed the forum, and I'm glad to see it looks like it's back to its old self again!

Kendal, Rosie seemed absolutely fine in the kennels. She was really glad to see me back, but also seemed very happy with the boy who brought her out to me, which was good to see! She's back in for a night next weekend, because I'm doing the Great North Run and the family are coming up to cheer me on. I think it will be good for her, rather than waiting for ages before putting her back in again next summer. 

The legs were the most matted parts of her, so they had to go short. Honestly, I wanted to cry when I realised how badly matted she had got. It took me by surprise because she'd never had matts before. It took the groomer two hours instead of one, but she only charged me the normal price (on the understanding that if I took her in that badly matted again, she would charge me more!)


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh wow - Louise you're back. Rosie is looking fantastic, I love her new look. 

There's a meet in St Albans tomorrow and another in Surrey soon if you are interested.

Oh and I am looking forward to the arrival of my next puppy, Remy - she is so cute see http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3315&highlight=meet+remy for lots of piccies (including some taken on Friday at 1 month old) and also loads more stuff so you can catch up on Flo and Remy at my blog diary (follow the link in my signature).

Great to have you back.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome back Louise! We have missed you! Poor Rosie getting so matted. I like to think Luna won't but I know I'm kidding myself and will probably be posting similar photos in a few months time! Good luck with your exam and looking forward to you returning in force afterwards .

Harri x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi! Rosie is lovely! Great pictures 

I have just been grooming Daisy thinking about avoiding matts. When would you say her adult coat came in? x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> yippy you are back .. you have been missed xxx
> 
> I was only thinking about you last night  ... Rosie Posie looks fit and lean ..  still stunning
> 
> ...


Ah, I missed you all too! Been reading your blog though Jo-Jo, I couldn't properly keep away!

I think Lia was studying too, if I remember rightly, but I do miss seeing Rufus, he was so gorgeous. 

Oh, and I haven't made a cake in a while, sadly, but I have ventured into Indian cooking, as I bought a fab cookbook recently called Indian Superfoods and it is yummy! Mango Chicken tonight and Indian ice cream (with passion fruit and ginger) yesterday. 

Rosie sends kisses to Oakley xxx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Hi! Rosie is lovely! Great pictures
> 
> I have just been grooming Daisy thinking about avoiding matts. When would you say her adult coat came in? x


Thank you! It was just as we got back from holiday, so four weeks ago, which according to my ticker means Rosie was just under 8 months. I think she might have been a late bloomer though. I tried using a matt splitter and I tried the Tropiclean stuff, but she was just too matted. There was a lot on her legs and also where her halter goes on her chest when I take her for a run. 

My husband thinks she slooks ridiculous now, but I really quite like it and I love how much easier it is to get grass seeds out!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we have a white cockapoo at the kennels just now called Thommas(turns out i spoke to her before she went up for a veiwing but i never asked her what kind of dog she had so im realy homing to be in on the day he goes home so i can talk to her) his head was one big mat and he was dematted today as he is going home soon. he now looks all poofed out.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

kendal said:


> we have a white cockapoo at the kennels just now called Thommas(turns out i spoke to her before she went up for a veiwing but i never asked her what kind of dog she had so im realy homing to be in on the day he goes home so i can talk to her) his head was one big mat and he was dematted today as he is going home soon. he now looks all poofed out.


Ah, everybody needs a Kendal, I think! I have to say that there was an uncharitable bit of me that blamed the kennels as she was matt-free when she went in, but to be fair, I didn't brush her for a few days after we got home, and, like I say, there was quite a lot of matting on the chest where her harness goes (she didn't have her harness in the kennels but I took her for a run in it the day I got her home) so I think that was quite unfair.

I was just so pleased to see how she acted with the boy who brought her out and their description of how she had been while we were away was exactly how she normally is (bouncy and loud), so I was very happy. I didn't have any problems with her once we got her home, it was as if she had never been away!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Louise & Rosie
Welcome back. Poor old Rosie getting all matted. You have me worried now, Millie is almost 8 months old and her fur is the same as when she was a puppy. Do you think her fur will change and start to mat.

Hubby wants me to get her groomed, but I think she's just to a nice length to her fur.  Family domestic going on here


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep Kendal.. you are welcome at my house anytime to do a bit of dematting  bring your girls too, but I can't bake cakes as gorgeous as Louise's 

Kendal was the white cockapoo .. solid white?

I bathed and groomed my two today ... Honey had matts behind her ears... Oakley had one on his leg and two big matts on his chest near his front legs .. also brushed one out near his private during the week .. matts are non stop these days .... 

Louise mango chicken .. yep I need that recipe please .. can you send it to me please, as long as its not too difficult :S


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Hi Louise & Rosie
> Welcome back. Poor old Rosie getting all matted. You have me worried now, Millie is almost 8 months old and her fur is the same as when she was a puppy. Do you think her fur will change and start to mat.
> 
> Hubby wants me to get her groomed, but I think she's just to a nice length to her fur.  Family domestic going on here


Hiya! I'd check her every day if I were you. And if you find some, act quickyl. I spent a few evenings trying to comb the matts out (which Rosie HATED!) and by the time I got round to digging the matt splitter out, things had escalated dramatically! And then by the time I got round to getting the Tropiclean out, it was scary. Poor little doggie. I do love her short though, and I never thought I would. And she is SO soft. Like velvet. I can't stop snuggling her.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Yep Kendal.. you are welcome at my house anytime to do a bit of dematting  bring your girls too, but I can't bake cakes as gorgeous as Louise's
> 
> Kendal was the white cockapoo .. solid white?
> 
> ...


I'll try to remember to scan it in on Sunday, Jo-Jo - it is a bit long! Lots of spices x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yes solid white, a little bit of tear staining but white all over even his ears a white. will try and get a photo tomorrow, we have just been so bussy i just haven had a moment to try and catch him on cammera. 


if a dog comes to the kennels with mats we dont tend to bother with them to much just neeten them up as best we can, but if the dog came in perfect we always bath and brush them out. Thomas had matted ears when he came in, but as he is a wee dog(i think he is an american toy) one of the girls desided to bath and dematt him.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Haaayyyyy Louise so pleased to see that you're back.. I was only thinking about you the other day and hoping that you'd be back soon. Rosie looks lovely as ever, have you all had a good summer? I'm going to fleece Mable in a couple of weeks as she is just one big matt.. its a forever job with her, I think Im doing well and then they are back.. its terrible and hoping by skinning her she might grow back curlier and so less knotty, she's calmbering over me as I'm trying to type...maybe she does nt want a haircut. Enjoy catching up


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey Louise good to see u back & Rosie is as pretty as ever ............ good luck with the exams j x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:welcome: back Louise, sorry we never got that walk on the beach together! Rosie looks gorgeous


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Louise, good to see you & Rosie on here ... was wondering where you had gone.

Rosie looks all legs ... still gorgeous of course, they are so velvety after a groom. It looks like the groomer hasn't done too much to her head and tail. I'm going to have to take Maisie very soon ... I can manage her body but her legs are beyond help!! Am dreading it as she will look daft with short legs, guess I'll have to take her shorter all over so it matches .... she looks like a new born lamb after a clipping!!

Good luck with the exams.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

i love that crushed velvet feel of them after a really short groom, it does grow back faster than you think. i keep wispa shortish so no mates :twothumbs:


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello Louise, hello Rosie, 
soo nice to see some new photos. Rosie looks lovely and I have to agree I like her as well with the short hair. Must be a big difference, when you first saw her after picking her up from groomer.
Cider looks so much like Rosie, so I defenetly have a sneak peek for what might come.
Lovely to see you back here, good luck for your excams
Bini xxx


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

aww, cute. How old is Rosie? I have a chocolate cockapoo exactly like her and I am wondering how big she will grow. People constantly ask me but it's like well how long is a piece of string?


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

How old is Rosie? she's very cute. I have a chocolate cockapoo and would like to see how big she might be-i know it depends on the dog. People keep asking me how big Pxel will get and I am like how long is a piece of string!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Bini said:


> Hello Louise, hello Rosie,
> soo nice to see some new photos. Rosie looks lovely and I have to agree I like her as well with the short hair. Must be a big difference, when you first saw her after picking her up from groomer.
> Cider looks so much like Rosie, so I defenetly have a sneak peek for what might come.
> Lovely to see you back here, good luck for your excams
> Bini xxx


A thought about the book 'Cider with Rosie' just flashed into my mind when I saw the two names in the same sentence, lol.


----------

